
Germany won’t ban Huawei from supplying 5G hardware - phront
https://thenextweb.com/eu/2019/10/14/germany-wont-ban-huawei-from-supplying-5g-hardware-despite-us-pleas/
======
tannhaeuser
Do we want 5G at all? I know the hamster wheel must be kept spinning for the
economy, and platitudes a la "Industrie 4.0" (how very original!) are making
the rounds, etc. But 5G means every device, every TV set, every appliance,
every car will send data home. After this decade's experience, I'm not sure
dirt-cheap, unblockable, undetectable data (short of jamming devices) being
sent all the time will benefit humanity, to say the least, whether from Huawei
or not.

